# What the future holds for Mexican politics?



## Miguelillo 87

erin2282 said:
			
		

> *In the wake of the presidential elections of Calderon I wonder what the future holds for Mexican politics and Mexico's economic development. I'm curious what Mexicans think...are they hopeful?*
> 
> E.


I vote for Calderon ‘cause I think he was the best man from the candidates, Although López Obrador helped elder people and a lot of “good” things, They were only like a disguise, he’s so popular, I mean thinking about him as my president give me the idea that I’m gonna live as in Venezuela or Bolivia or CUBA!!!!!!! (well Cuba in a minor way) Obviously it’s just my opinion and maybe there are some persons who likes AMLO but it’s my way of thinking, Besides I think AMLO it’s “quemandose” ‘cause he is so stubborn that he is still denying that Calderón won, He is still saying that the elections and the IFE it’s a fraud , and let me tell you sth, We citizens were the ones who were on “las casillas” checking out that everything were legal. Even in every casilla should be one of the PRD’s representants in order to check that no frauds were committed. 
Come in MALO I mean AMLO realize that you lost and maybe you will have another chance in 6 years if Calderón is not good people will understand and then maybe we will vote 4 you!!!!.
Note. I have to say that in the centre of the country almost everybody loves Obrador, and as a matter of fact in the centre he won the election, but in other parts (south, east, north) he didn’t.He has to open his eyes and see that Mexico is not just the D,F and Edomex!!!!!!1


----------



## fenixpollo

So Miguel, is the purpose of your post to advertise for your preferred candidate, or is it to ask a question about how we view the Mexican presidential elections?

To answer the question in the thread title, I think that the future holds a few rocky months for Mexico's economy and political life, as Lopez Obrador challenges the IFE's results.  On the one hand, it's frustrating to see the challenge and that there isn't more faith in the system.  On the other hand, it's only the second open election in over 80 years, so I'd expect some bumps in the process.  Also, it is a sign of a healthy democracy that there are challenges and efforts to make the process more open -- something that the US has lacked, recently, and we have suffered the consequences for 6 years.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> So Miguel, is the purpose of your post to advertise for your preferred candidate, or is it to ask a question about *how we view the Mexican presidential elections?*


 
I'm sure this is the question


----------



## aleCcowaN

Having won whoever, I think the next period will be full of challenges. There are many threats to Mexican economy, and it is supposed to grow at low rates. This controversy about the ballots doesn't help at all. 

Anyway, I believe Mexico is suffering growing pains of its democracy, as alternating parties in the goverment is a new issue there in historical terms, but this is going to bring a completely new political environment in a couple of decades. I wish people will continue to educate in every subject including how to get more efficient democracies. As I like to say, "si razona el caballo, ¡se acabó la equitación!".


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Creo que, en cuanto a política se refiere, México tiene un futuro por ahora incierto.
Lo real es que hoy tenemos que concretarnos en trabajar por un México unido, que unido sea fuerte para afrontar los retos futuros y presentes.
Por la mañana escuché un comentario en la radio, de una persona, que como yo ve tristemente lo que sucede en México, ella decía ¡pobre México! que no sólo se ha creado un "muro" en sus fronteras, hay actores políticos que quieren crear un muro que nos divida como mexicanos.
Creo firmemente que alguien que incite al caos y que agite y convoque a "la resistencia civil" no merece gobernar a ningún país, que quien grita más fuerte no es, necesariamente, quien tiene la razón.
La democracia se construye con y por la paz, las naciones se construyen con unión e inteligencia, la identidad de un pueblo se forja con trabajo por un objetivo común. Los tiempos del poder por el poder debemos dejarlos atras, y no permitir como mexicanos que alguien nos haga caer en provocaciones para dividirnos.
El futuro de México está, ciertamente, en cada uno de los mexicanos, gente pensante que quiere un país mejor, no en las calles deteniendo el tránsito.
No promuevo, ni intento hacerlo, a ningún candidato o partido político. Expreso una opinión. Voté por quien voté y si hoy esa persona o cualquier otra está haciendo algo que va en contra de mi ideal de nación unida, libre, PACÍFICA y soberana, lo externo, nada más.
Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo Tigger, Creo que lo que México necesita es que el pueblo su solidarice y que nos pongamos a trabajar y movernos hacia delante, Los políticos de hoy en día quieren conseguir el poder a toda costa creyendo así que van a controlar al pueblo, Cuando se les olvida, que le pueblo es el que gobierna y somos los únicos que decidiremos quién nos represente, sí bien dices que no todos podemos tener la mima opinión (Gracias a Dios), si podemos trabajar por un mismo objetivo que es ¡Sacar a México adelante!. Y como tú dices cualquier persona que vaya contra esto que se olvide que el país lo ayudará, Digo si AMLO tiene tantas ganas de llegar al poder, pues que se espere otros 6 años ten por segura que sí el PAN no gobierna bien en este sexenio, la gente votará por el PRD, pero que este Señor respete nuestro voto y la elección de una institución limpia y ordenada, que no cree más caos del que ya hay, 
O ¿Qué es lo qué quiere, que ahora los que votaron por Calderón hagan una marcha? ¿Y los del PRI? No señor hay que respetar una decisión , donde todos los ciudadanos participamos como nunca, Además si tanto quiere ayudar al país, no necesitas ser presidente, puede ayudarnos de un mil maneras. Pero ayuda no es hacer mitings en el Zócalo ¡¡¡cada fin de semana!!


----------



## loladamore

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> La democracia se construye con y por la paz, las naciones se construyen con unión e inteligencia, la identidad de un pueblo se forja con trabajo por un objetivo común.


 
Lástima que haya tan poquitos antecedentes en la historia del mundo que apoyen esta afirmación, tigger.

En cuanto a las elecciones, está por ver cómo se va a resolver el asunto. Hay mucha incertidumbre y desconfianza, especulaciones e inconformidad, y si los números son de confiar, la sociedad está polarizada igual que en Italia, Costa Rica, y otros países que han tenido elecciones así de cerradas (aunque no tanto). 

No sé qué pensar cuando hasta el partido aparentemente ganador, que dice que las elecciones fueron limpias, también impugne múltiples casillas. 

Por lo pronto habrá que esperar la decisión del tribunal correspondiente, que hasta el momento no se ha declarado formal y legalmente un ganador - hay datos preliminares nada más.


----------



## panjabigator

Was this the first election where Mexico had a popularly elected official come to power (no coup de'tate etc)?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

It’s suppose it doesn’t, but for more than 71 yrs we have the same party in the power, 6 yrs ago the power changed from the PRI to the PAN , but in the past elections PAN was the absolute winner he has the majority votes, and in this elections two parties PRD and PAN were to close to win, I mean the difference was for .38% or sth like this it was less than .50% so we’re talking the difference it’s only for some million votes, But as I always said in the Democracy one vote makes difference and if a person won with one vote, doesn’t make difference he won!!!!! And the other last although his lose had been for only one vote.


----------



## loladamore

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> I mean the difference was for .38% or sth like this it was less than .50% so we’re talking the difference it’s only for some million votes,


 
It was a difference of 0.58%, which was around 240,000 votes. 

Have people forgotten _La Caminata por la Democracia_? Do you remember 1991? Fox 'lost' that election so the PAN indulged in civil resistance. Apparently no one else is allowed to.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

But here it's different , Everybody knew PRI was coorupted and didn't want to leve the power, but now it' only the capricho of 1 man. At least it's my opinion


----------



## Bettie

Well, you can tell that to the people who used to vote for PRI, as lola is saying everybody has the chance to express.
I think it's going to be tough, I vote for Obrador, but I believe in IFE, so if IFE says that Calderon won, for me sadly he won.
I read what Calderon offered to people here in USA and I thought that that wasn't in his power, I mean, he was offering almost to get legal status for all mexicans, come on!!! So, I don't think he is going to be able to do so.

El problema fue que la elección fue tan cerrada, si hubiera habido un ganador más claro pues estoy no estaría pasando.
Yo creo que Calderón está impugnando para ganar más ventaja, o no perder la que tiene si el Trife resuelve a favor en algunos casos de Obrador.

Si hubiera sido al contrario, que Obrador hubiera ganado por esos 260000 votos el PAN también estaría ahora haciendo marchas y llamando a la resistencia civil


----------



## Fernando

Sadly enough, we (in Spain) know close to nothing to Mexican politics. We have heared some of the more "spectacular" campaign facts and the close results but little more. 

What is amazing to me is the big split among North and South. While López Obrador has won in the South (including DF) Calderón has routed him in the North. Why those big differences? Is it just economy?


----------



## rocioteag

Bettie said:
			
		

> Si hubiera sido al contrario, que Obrador hubiera ganado por esos 260000 votos el PAN también estaría ahora haciendo marchas y llamando a la resistencia civil


 
creo que no, tradicionalmente, los partidos que realizan marchas, mítines, plantones y demás, han sido aquellos que se expresan con la "voz del pueblo", es decir, tradicionalmente el PRI y ahora el PRD. Dudo que el PAN llamara a marchas o resistencia civil, tal vez muestras de apoyo, si pero no al grado de promover aquello que siempre ha criticado (sonaría totalmente incongruente y por demas, creo que no contaria con apoyo).

Creo que el futuro político de México esta en manos de los mexicanos. Creo que la jornada electoral fue un ejemplo de civilidad, de responsabilidad, y de que como mexicanos, estamos comenzando a alcanzar una conciencia política que nos puede hacer llegar muy lejos, tristemente, he comprobado que la "clase política" no se encuentra a la altura de la ciudadanía, cayendo en constantes descalificaciones y acusaciones.

Creo, al menos es mi deseo, que gane quien gane, el perdedor acepte con responsabilidad el hecho, y se comprometa por la creación de un Mexico mejor, demostrando asi la civilidad y responsabilidad que no mostraron a lo largo de su campaña.


----------



## Bettie

Exacto, que gane quien gane, se acepte, como cuando Cárdenas ganó y le robó la elección Salinas, que sabemos que es un hecho, finalmente no le quedó otra que aceptarlo. 

Pero realmente se hubiera quedado de brazos Calderón diciendo: "Ah sí, qué lástima, perdí para la próxima", algo hubiera hecho eso es seguro.

Sí, la diferencia económica es un factor muy importante, la derecha votó por Calderón en el Norte que es donde la situación está mejor, en el Sur que es donde hay más pobreza y desigualdad ganó la izquierda.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Fernando said:
			
		

> What is amazing to me is the big split among North and South. While López Obrador has won in the South (including DF) Calderón has routed him in the North. Why those big differences? Is it just economy?


I guess that...
Al norte de México se encuentran las ciudades con mayor actividad empresarial, al sur las más pobres.
Calderón se enfocó más a los empresarios (como panista que es) y proponer soluciones para la pobreza, pero soluciones que no son tangibles ahora.
Obrador se enfocó a dar ayudas a la gente de escasos recursos económicos, tangibles... sólo Dios sabe si sustentables a largo plazo (como populista -ojo no estoy diciendo peerredista) que es.


----------



## rocioteag

Fernando said:
			
		

> Sadly enough, we (in Spain) know close to nothing to Mexican politics. We have heared some of the more "spectacular" campaign facts and the close results but little more.
> 
> What is amazing to me is the big split among North and South. While López Obrador has won in the South (including DF) Calderón has routed him in the North. Why those big differences? Is it just economy?


 
Fernando, contesto en español, ya que tratar de hacerlo en inglés, me va a costar muchísimo trabajo, pues es difícil de explicar.

Las diferencias entre norte y sur no son solo económicas, tambien tienen que ver con la gente, las ideas de la gente, las fronteras con las que se colinda, incluso con los terrenos, vegetación y recursos naturales con que cuentan los estados.

El norte, cercano a los estados unidos, es una zona de clima extremoso, por lo mismo, no tan apta para riego y cultivo como podría pensarse, la gente ha tenido que trabajar muy duro para poder realizar la infraestructura para tenerlo todo... hay grandes corporaciones mexicanas establecidas a lo largo de la frontera. Eso, y su cercanía con los Estados Unidos, hacen que sea un área de comercio, intercultural, y por ende, bastante mas rica que el sur... por otro lado, el poder económico de las corporaciones del norte de la república, inciden directamente en la creación de infraestructura, escuelas, hospitales, y decisiones que toman los gobiernos estatales.

Por otro lado el sur, es rico en recursos naturales, selvas, plantios, aguas, clima tropical, etc, etc, etc. En algunos estados, se decía que la gente no tenía que trabajar, pues bastaba que extendieran la mano, para que les cayera comida del cielo, asi de rica es esa tierra..... tira una semilla de lo que quieras, y la planta crecerá. Por otro lado, la mayor parte de los pueblos autóctonos que han logrado persistir, se encuentran en esa zona, gente que no habla el “español” sino lenguas y dialectos indígenas. Por la riqueza de la zona, ha sido vilmente explotada por quien ha tenido la visión para hacerlo, eso, y la marginación de las comunidades indígenas, aunado a la cercanía de la frontera con países que buscan emigrar a los Estados Unidos, tales como nicaragüenses, guatemaltecos, etc, etc, etc, crean que en algunas zonas del sur, la explotación del hombre por el hombre sea un problema de terror, y eso es decir poco. 

Así es como se ha polarizado la situación, a los estados ricos económicamente hablando, se les ha facilitado aquello que necesitan, atendiendo a cuestiones económicas y políticas, en tanto a aquellos que nada demandan, por no tener poder económico ni político, poco a poco, a lo largo de años y años, se le ha ido dejando sin nada.

Ups, me fui un poco larga... pero este es un tema que me llega al alma....


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas. Lamentablemente no tengo nada que aportar, así que seguiré leyendo vuestros mensajes.

Y tranquilos, que en todas partes cuecen habas. 

Como ya he comentado alguna vez la única diferencia que percibo entre América y España (¿Europa?) es que aquí lo único que pedimos a los políticos (la mayoría) es que no la fastidien mucho, mientras que en América se sigue tendiendo fe en ellos. Aquí la perdimos hace ya mucho tiempo.


----------



## loladamore

rocioteag said:
			
		

> Dudo que el PAN llamara a marchas o resistencia civil, tal vez muestras de apoyo, si pero no al grado de promover aquello que siempre ha criticado


 
¿Saben quién dijo esto?

*Como parte de las acciones de resistencia civil tomamos carreteras, el aeropuerto internacional, cercamos a la ciudad de Guanajuato*

Si no lo saben, pueden consultar:*De la memoria electoral*. Únicamente critican 'aquello' cuando convocan otros.


----------



## elcampet

Hay un viejo dicho respecto a las elecciones en México: _*cuando gana el*_ *PAN es democracia, cuando pierde es fraude.* No se porqué ahora arman tanta alharaca cuando lo que en realidad sucede es propio de una democracia incipiente como la de México. Quizá Miguelillo es demasiado joven para recordar lo que menciono. De cualquier manera siempre es bueno conocer las opiniones de la juventud. Saludos a todos.


----------



## elcampet

loladamore: ¡Bien por tu referencia! Acabo de leer el artículo de El Universal y parece ser que el actual partido oficial en México está sufriendo un ataque de amnesia. Mi cordial saludo


----------



## ciruelita

*Es dificil esta situacion pues realmente en Mexico existe fraude y corrupcion en todas partes ,asi que yo no creo que el IFE sea derecho y  todos lo sabemos pues de ser lo contrario no habria estado Mexico durante 70 years bajo el poder del PRI.,  tampoco creo del todo en los partidos pues con eso de que los del pan o los del PRI se pasan de partido a partido muy seguido pues quien sabe? *

*   Lo unico que se, es que Lopez obrador en el tiempo que estuvo gobernando el D.F de donde yo soy hizo muchas cosas y mejoro muchisimo la ciudad  y todos fuimos favorecidos directamente e indirectamente. El zocalo se convierto en un lugar de conciertos cada vierne donde los jovene disfrutaban su tiempo ya sea escuchando su grupo favorito y aprendiendo sobre nuestras raices, que hay de los departamentos que construyo,  el mejoramiento de las calles y el segundo piso del periferico y asi podria decir un sin numero de cosas.Se que no puedo decir que todo en su totalidad cambio por que aun hay cosas por resolver pero vamos  durante el tiempo que estuvo si hubo cambio y mas para la gente de pocos recursos y no nadamas para la clase alta como en los tiempos del porfirismo lo que se asimila con el Pan.*


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

ciruelita said:
			
		

> *Lo unico que se, es que Lopez obrador en el tiempo que estuvo gobernando el D.F de donde yo soy hizo muchas cosas y mejoro muchisimo la ciudad y todos fuimos favorecidos directamente e indirectamente. El zocalo se convierto en un lugar de conciertos cada vierne donde los jovene disfrutaban su tiempo ya sea escuchando su grupo favorito y aprendiendo sobre nuestras raices, que hay de los departamentos que construyo, el mejoramiento de las calles y el segundo piso del periferico y asi podria decir un sin numero de cosas.Se que no puedo decir que todo en su totalidad cambio por que aun hay cosas por resolver pero vamos durante el tiempo que estuvo si hubo cambio y mas para la gente de pocos recursos y no nadamas para la clase alta como en los tiempos del porfirismo lo que se asimila con el Pan.*


  y otro  (lo que voy a decir no es en ningún momento algo contra ti, es mi punto de vista, por favor, no te sientas agredida  )
Perdón pero todo depende del cristal con que se mire. Yo vivo en el DF, toda mi vida lo he hecho y puedo decirte que hoy no me he visto beneficiado, y mucho menos con el gobierno de este señor que tu dices.
1. Si a los ancianos les dan una pensión, sale de MIS impuestos, hoy somos muchos jóvenes, pero como todos sabemos algún día seremos ancianos y ¿quién va a pagarnos esas pensiones si todos estaremos igual y -según las estadísticas- entonces no habrá tantos jóvenes? 
2. El segundo piso del periférico es una falacia, mira que viví en una de las zonas que se verian "más beneficiadas", hoy el dichoso puentecito no me sirve más que para haber dejado el periférico lleno de baches (y no caigas en uno porque te rompe el neumático y ni Dios padre te lo paga) y para que si alguna vez lo tomo me pueda salir de él en cualquier lado menos en periférico e ir por segundo piso a donde no quería y desembocar en un semáforo, en dos carriles y en hasta una hora de lío.
3. Mejoramiento de las calles, esto sí que me da risa... no he visto que mejore ni una sola callecita, en verdad, ni una.
4. Hoy la inseguridad es tan grande que me da pánico salir de noche, no he dejado de hacerlo, pero no sé en qué momento o me secuestran o me bajan del coche a punta de pistola... y ni se te ocurra andar caminando por la calle porque te dejan en calzones, y sí, es algo de siempre pero no se redujo, al contrario, aumentó.
5. El zócalo se convirtió en el lugar perfecto para albergar vagos que aprovechan la gratuidad de conciertos pseudo-culturales para hacer desmanes.
Y podría seguir y seguir...


----------



## Bettie

Hablas como si el IFE tuviera 70 años, cuando no es así, el IFE apenas ha existido por 12 años, màs o menos, y al principio sí era bastante dependiente del PRI, pero ahora es totalmente autónomo, sin el IFE Fox nunca habría llegado al poder.

Ahora no tengo los datos, pero una de las instituciones con mayor credibilidad en México es precisamente el IFE, mientras que los diputados y senadores se encuentran bastante abajo en la lista.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Bettie said:
			
		

> Hablas como si el IFE tuviera 70 años, cuando no es así, el IFE apenas ha existido por 12 años, màs o menos, y al principio sí era bastante dependiente del PRI, pero ahora es totalmente autónomo, sin el IFE Fox nunca habría llegado al poder.
> 
> Ahora no tengo los datos, pero una de las instituciones con mayor credibilidad en México es precisamente el IFE, mientras que los diputados y senadores se encuentran bastante abajo en la lista.


Pues ahora con este "nacido para agitar, López", el IFE, los ciudadanos que apoyaron el proceso, los partidos y todo el mundo político está perdiendo credibilidad. Y es que este señor no termina de comprender la matemática básica de los resultados y ahora hasta la gente de su propio partido -según él- se ha vendido


----------



## Yeu

Bettie said:
			
		

> Hablas como si el IFE tuviera 70 años, cuando no es así, el IFE apenas ha existido por 12 años, màs o menos, y al principio sí era bastante dependiente del PRI, pero ahora es totalmente autónomo, sin el IFE Fox nunca habría llegado al poder.
> 
> Ahora no tengo los datos, pero una de las instituciones con mayor credibilidad en México es precisamente el IFE, mientras que los diputados y senadores se encuentran bastante abajo en la lista.


 
Eso del IFE comparado con los diputados y senadores, suena como que de los malos el menor. Yo creo el IFE no tiene la credibilidad que quisiera, ahora mucho menos con lo que ha pasado en las últimas elecciones como dice Tiger. AMLO no quiso entender que no nada más es tener el apoyo del "pueblo", si no también de los empresarios y clases altas.

Yo creo que como muchos Carlos Salinas sigue moviendo los hilos de México, pero ahora con la careta del PAN. Se encargo de hacer los suficientes acuerdos y favores a la personas importantes del país, como para seguir siendo fuerte y sobre todo impune.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Miren tengo mucho que decir.
1.-Como ustedes han dicho tal vez el PAN también se estuviera revolcando si el hubiera perdido, y créanme que también estuviera enojado con el partido por ser unos ardidos y no saber perder, Lo que a mí me molesta es que AMLO no acepte su derrota si Calderón hubiera perdido, yo hubiera dicho “que lástima, hay para la otra” y no estuviera haciendo marchas a lo loco y desquiciando el trafico, ya tenemos muchas marchas con los 4000 mil pueblos y los del frente Villista y etc etc etc,
 
2.- Como dice Yeu (otra vez concuerdo contigo) López Obrador, no se da cuenta que no era agradable al todo el pueblo y si bein hay muchos pobres en el país, no todos son pobres, hay ricos, clase media alta y clase media.
como dije antes si las elecciones de presidente hubieran sido solamente hechas en el DF es lógico que iba a ganar pero la elección fue en todo el país, y no en todo el país el es el Mesías que todo el mundo esperaba.
3.- Como indica       sí soy muy joven, y fue mi primera vez que voté, y quisiera que mi voto se respetara y no fuera manchado, muchos de mis amigos fueron funcionarios de casilla y ellos mismos dice que es imposible que hubiera fraude porque los votos se recontaron y recontaron 1 y mil veces (y eso que unos son simpatizantes de Obrador)


----------



## loladamore

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Y es que este señor no termina de comprender la matemática básica de los resultados


 
Parece ser que mucha gente tiene problemas con las matemáticas .

Saludos.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Bueno, yo soy del puritito norte y tampoco es el paraiso, y aunque no lo parezca también voté por AMLO aunque nunca hubiera pensado que votaría por la izquierda ¡A que va llegar este mundo! pero me rehuso a apoyar a la derecha, sobretodo en elecciones federales. Realmente no confio en la derecha, ultraderecha, etc., así de simple. A mi manera de ver si no se buscan otras opciones seguirá el mismo curso, emigración en masa a las ciudades, del centro, norte del país y de E.U. Quizas mi voto fue de la desesperación de ver el rumbo que toma el país, por si fuera poco el aspecto económico, ahora el hampa hace lo que quiere, porque eso de decapitar gente y enviarle mesajes al gobierno que aprendan a respetar, hela la sangre. Mi ciudad ya tiene el nada honrroso primer lugar de secuestros en el país  , etc. se están viendo cosas que nunca se habían visto.
Y no porque piense que es el Presidente el que va a cambiar todo, como si fuera un mesias o algo así, porque ahora el congreso tiene voz.
Que si gano AMLO o Calderon, ya lo dirá el tribunal electoral. Esta democracia esta en pañales, ¡Pero ahi va! Que se calmen los ánimos y prosigamos, yo apoyo al que gane.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Muy bien dicho Humberto, como ya dije yo también apoyo al que gane, si Calderón hubiera perdido y AMLO hubiera ganado, pues muy a mi pesar me hubiera resignado y dejado que gobernará bien o mla AMLO. Además como indicas el congreso ya tiene voz y voto y mucha VOZ por lo tanot AMLO DEBERIA MÁS PREOUPARSE PORQUE EN LE CONGRESO SON MAYORía del PAN y no del PRD. Lo único que demuestra aquí es su interes personal y no partidista o nacionalista.
Hay que recordar que el poder lo tiene el pueblo y en una democracia no gana  ni el PAN ni el PRD sino el ¡¡¡¡¡PUEBLO!!!!


----------



## rocioteag

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Muy bien dicho Humberto, como ya dije yo también apoyo al que gane, si Calderón hubiera perdido y AMLO hubiera ganado, pues muy a mi pesar me hubiera resignado y dejado que gobernará bien o mla AMLO. Además como indicas el congreso ya tiene voz y voto y mucha VOZ por lo tanot AMLO DEBERIA MÁS PREOUPARSE PORQUE EN LE CONGRESO SON MAYORía del PAN y no del PRD. Lo único que demuestra aquí es su interes personal y no partidista o nacionalista.
> Hay que recordar que el poder lo tiene el pueblo y en una democracia no gana ni el PAN ni el PRD sino el ¡¡¡¡¡PUEBLO!!!!


 
De acuerdo contigo Migue!!!!! creo que no solo se trata de apoyar al que gane, sino de exigirle que cumpla y que siga adelante.....que gobierne para TODOS y no para unos cuantos, que no se convierta en extremista y que sea capaz de negociar con todos los partidos. en ese sentido, la distribución de los congresos ha sido interesante, ya que ninguno cuenta con mayoria absoluta, el PAN cuenta con una mayoria relativa, por lo cual se ve obligado a negociar con los otros partidos para sacar adelante las reformas que México urgentemente necesita....


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Saben sólo quería agregar algo par que nos diéramos cuenta de la necedad de este Señor, al principio cuando el PREP arrojaba los datos de que Calderón iba a la cabeza en la elección, Obrador dijo que era una mentira que de seguro le programa estaba mal o aún pero el programa era un fraude , un ¡Fraude cibernético¡ , Después de estas declaraciones del Señor LO, el rector de la UNAM salió a defensa de su programa aclarando que el PREP había sido diseñado por destacados científicos de la UNAM y que el validaba y 2metia las manos al fuego2 por la veracidad del programa, Días después se hico el conteo, ¡y qué pasó? Que el conteo arrojo que Calderón era presidente y ahora AMLO dijo bueno es que este es un fraude a la antigüita, o sea después de que se cuente voto x voto que va a decir este señor, Que fue un fraude de la ciudadanía ¡¡¡¡o qué chingaos!!!!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> o sea después de que se cuente voto x voto que va a decir este señor, Que fue un fraude de la ciudadanía ¡¡¡¡o qué chingaos!!!!



Ya lo dijo   
Dijo que los observadores y los funcionarios (ciudadanos) en las casillas se habían vendido, y que pide, además, la renuncia de gente del IFE por fraudulentos. Y como no le para la boca y se me hace que la ardillita que le da cuerda a sus ideas ha renunciado, seguirá y seguirá... esa es su naturaleza, recordemos lo que hizo con los pozos petroleros en la elección de gobernador en tabasco, cuando también perdió.
Este señor Andrés López no tiene respeto ni por la autoridad, ni por la democracia, ni por cada uno de nosotros (hayamos o no votado por él), es todo un caso, muy triste para el pais en el que vivo y para el pais que deseo.
Y que conste en el acta, nuevamente, que no tengo nada en contra de la izquierda, pero una izquierda inteligente. Yo voté por Cárdenas en el 2000 y hubiera votado por cualquier candidato que tuviera propuestas sustentables y con beneficios para todos. Apoyo a Blanchelet porque es una mujer inteligente, con propuestas y soluciones reales. Pero este tal Lopez (ya me cansé de decir su nombre, nombre que además es mercadotecnia, semiótica pura)... bueno...


----------



## Yeu

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Apoyo a Blanchelet porque es una mujer inteligente, con propuestas y soluciones reales. Pero este tal Lopez (ya me cansé de decir su nombre, nombre que además es mercadotecnia, semiótica pura)... bueno...


 
Me llama la atención que apoyas a Bachelet... yo no he visto aún mucho de sus soluciones reales. Y eso que es una continuidad del partido en el gobierno, ya llevan varios años, ojala no pase lo mismo que con el PRI en México. Veo que es una izquierda derecha


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Sí, porque lo que he podido ver es que toma decisiones fuertes en momentos difíciles, pero siempre abierta al diálogo y al crecimiento de su pais... puede ser que desde lejos, las cosas lleguen distorsionadas, tu sabes lo real, estás ahí y lo vives a diario, yo sólo escucho y veo noticias...


----------



## Yeu

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Sí, porque lo que he podido ver es que toma decisiones fuertes en momentos difíciles, pero siempre abierta al diálogo y al crecimiento de su pais... puede ser que desde lejos, las cosas lleguen distorsionadas, tu sabes lo real, estás ahí y lo vives a diario, yo sólo escucho y veo noticias...


 
Si solo muestran una parte de la realidad y lo que se oye bien, además obvio que cuidan la imagen de un país que quiere como todos inversión extranjera.

Veremos más adelante que las cosas se materialicen y se vea el beneficio sobre todo en la clase media y no solo con los ricos o los industriales.


----------



## elcampet

Yo creo que como muchos Carlos Salinas sigue moviendo los hilos de México, pero ahora con la careta del PAN. Se encargo de hacer los suficientes acuerdos y favores a la personas importantes del país, como para seguir siendo fuerte y sobre todo impune.[/quote]

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo Yeu, *¡Salinas vive!* y sigue manejando la política del país gracias a su poder $$$$$ y es, precisamente _el poder tras el trono,_ sin importar color ni partido de quien gobierne. Por fortuna México va madurando y con esa (aún incipiente) madurez nuestra gente va abriendo los ojos. Yo confio, vamos por el camino que conduce hacia la democracia, aunque nos falta un buen tramo por recorrer.Me alegra confirmar contigo, que el vivir lejos de tu patria natal no disminuya tu interés por ella.


----------



## elcampet

HUMBERT0 said:
			
		

> Bueno, yo soy del puritito norte y tampoco es el paraiso, y aunque no lo parezca también voté por AMLO aunque nunca hubiera pensado que votaría por la izquierda ¡A que va llegar este mundo! pero me rehuso a apoyar a la derecha, sobretodo en elecciones federales. Realmente no confio en la derecha, ultraderecha, etc., así de simple. A mi manera de ver si no se buscan otras opciones seguirá el mismo curso, emigración en masa a las ciudades, del centro, norte del país y de E.U. Quizas mi voto fue de la desesperación de ver el rumbo que toma el país, por si fuera poco el aspecto económico, ahora el hampa hace lo que quiere, porque eso de decapitar gente y enviarle mesajes al gobierno que aprendan a respetar, hela la sangre. Mi ciudad ya tiene el nada honrroso primer lugar de secuestros en el país  , etc. se están viendo cosas que nunca se habían visto.
> Y no porque piense que es el Presidente el que va a cambiar todo, como si fuera un mesias o algo así, porque ahora el congreso tiene voz.
> Que si gano AMLO o Calderon, ya lo dirá el tribunal electoral. Esta democracia esta en pañales, ¡Pero ahi va! Que se calmen los ánimos y prosigamos, yo apoyo al que gane.


 Para que nuestro país continúe su camino hacia la democracia es de vital importancia la estabilidad social. Aceptemos con confianza la decisión del Tribunal y comencemos un nuevo capítulo de nuestra historia Saludos


----------



## Yeu

Yo vote por Felipe Calderón desde Chile y al final apoyaría al que ganara, me sigue importando México porque pienso un día regresar con la familia.

Aqui en Chile como otros paises de latinoamérica se hace una segunda vuelta, cuando 2 candidatos quedan con 30% de los votos y no alcanza el 50+1 para ganar. Me preguntaban porque se tardaron tanto en México para decir quien gano (o porque no hacian un segunda vuelta), la explicación que les pude dar fue que el costo de una elección en México no es lo mismo que para Chile, por el número de habitantes y aqui en México se inscriben los que quieren, muchos no lo hacen porque una vez que lo haces tienes que votar si o si. En México la credencial de votar te sirve para los trámites y aqui se tiene un carnet de Identidad que lo reciben hasta los niños recien nacidos.

Si bien México va avanzando en la democracia, también es importante que estemos al tanto de como cumplen los acuerdos o de lo contrario exigir lo que merecemos, que demos credibilidad a las instituciones y que disminuya la corrupción que muchas veces nosotros participamos porque es más cómodo o rápido (como darle mordida a los tránsitos, en Chile de lo primero que le dicen a los turistas es que nunca se les ocurra hacer eso con un carabinero porque vas directo a la cárcel). 
Aqui si algo pasa la gente llama a los carabineros, los niños confian en ellos, en las escuelas les enseñan que cuando se pierdan o tengan un problema se dirijan con ellos, ¿en México iriamos corriendo con un policia? yo siempre les he tenido más miedo a ellos, cosas como esas, nos pueden hacer ver que hay mucho por hacer además de votar y esperar que los políticos produzcan los cambios.


----------



## Bettie

Es verdad Yeu, no le tenemos nada de confianza a las autoridades, eso es tristísimo, yo a los policías en Mérida no les tenía tanta desconfianza, quiero decir, miedo no me daban, pero sí estaba consciente que en una oportunidad me iban a pedir una "mordida". 
Yo trabajé en un Juzgado de Distrito y ahí la verdad jamás vi corrupción, pero sí sabía de corrupción en los Juzgados Civiles y sobretodo en las Juntas Laborales.
Algo tenemos que hacer para que todo eso cambie, aunque sea poco a poco.


----------

